# Mass unwatch option



## catcubus (Oct 20, 2012)

I visit the FA forums maybe once a year (if at all), so, if this has been suggested a bunch of time, please forgive me! I would like to make a suggestion for how you edit your watchlist on FA. There are times where I will go inactive from the website and come back to 2000+ uploads and not have the time (or patience) to go through them. When I am active on FA, it's easy to watch as many people as I have without falling behind. When I do fall behind, I don't even bother to try and sort through my watches. 

TLR
Can you make a feature available to where you can either mass unwatch several users at once or turn off art notifications without having to go and remove a user one at a time?  

DA updated their watch feature (some time ago) to where  when you watch someone, you can select if you want to watch them just for their art, scraps, critiques, journals, etc. It'd be nice if FA had a simular feature, but right now I'd love it if I could mass unwatch a bunch of users all at once than go through users one at a time and unwatch. In an ideal world,  could simply unwatch their art uploads rather than unwatch the artist altogether, but I'll take whatever option I can get. 

Now I understand why certain people have small watch lists. ._.


----------



## Devious Bane (Oct 21, 2012)

Just going to leave this here

This is something that has been suggested too many times to count. As it's been stated numerous times, it's one of that "low priority" things that FA's development team will contribute nothing to developing.


----------

